# Another banker down



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I just saw this. A hit and run, not a suicide.

JP Morgan bankruptcy lawyer killed in hit & run

Towards the bottom the writer references that international bankers are meeting the same fate. Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

yup, I posted the last two deaths before this one! Someone is trying to shut some people up, something big financially is coming down the tube


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Something wicked this way comes.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Bankers seem to pegging out by unusual means on a regular basis these days.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

And they are all JP Morgan related! I think most of the bankers that have been "offed" were exchanging in the Asian markets


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm sorry but I am seeing patterns here. Mainly high ranking bankers going belly up in highly questionable circumstances at one bank. Wonder of the FBI is watching it?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

The fed's are pulling the strings, and dead men tell no tales!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

These were all successful men, very wealthy, some as young as late 20's. no need to jump unless you either F'ed up so bad, or you noticed something that you shouldn't have seen while crunching numbers!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Maybe the occupiers are turning militant.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Maybe the occupiers are turning militant.


I wish it was something that simple but my gut tells me no.

Richard Tally shot himself multiple times with a nail gun..............REALLY?


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Maybe the occupiers are turning militant.


One could only hope


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sounds like Vince Foster 2.0.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't know how I feel about bankers getting what's coming to them. Steal your money and then tell us its our fault?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Now if we can get some of the politicians to voluntarily jump for it.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

alterego said:


> Now if we can get some of the politicians to voluntarily jump for it.


Like all of them.


----------

